# Dog Stand



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I am going to break down and buy a quality dog stand for waterfowl. I am leaning toward SportStand.

What say you? Got a better option.


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2008)

sportstand is the best out there right now. The only problem is water pools up on the stand. But its tough and easy to use.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

If you buy the Avery stand get some no slip step adhesives for it. It gets VERY slick when wet. Otherwise a decent product.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I will never have another Ruff stand. The Sportstand is superior in every way.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Where do you get sportstand?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

www.gundogsupply.com has them. Use the search feature on that site.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58164


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks guys.

Just to note you can buy the SportStand directly from SportStand for cheaper than the ruff stand. With that it seems the SportStand is a no brainer since it seems the only issue with it is the pooling of water.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

The Sportstands are excellent. I'm on my second one. We hunt in brackish water, so they do rust after a few years. I put grommets in the four quadrants and the water drains out fine with a wet dog on it.

Buck


----------



## Chris Hansen (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had the Sport stand for six years and love it. Great product and has held up very well


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Tall or short stand? I am leaning toward the tall. I know it depends on where you hunt but... I don't know. Last year the water was really high, year before it was really low.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've always used the tall.

Buck


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

done. that is what I was planning on but thought I would ask. I would hate for his rear to be sitting in the water when forced to stand in a high area.


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wish I'd known about this before I bought my Ruff stand. I did'nt care for it out of the box so I replaced the pin's with bolts and added some grip to the top and it's fine now. After I ware it out I'll try the other though. Very disapointed in Avery on this one.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Had the sportstand for about 5 years now, maybe longer, still in great shape.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

I got my sportstand in and it seems great. I did go with the Tall and it is just that, TALL. If I am hunting in water above that stand I will be needing SCUBA gear.


----------



## hogbear (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can get a replacement cover for the Sport Stand. I got from a friend last year, and it is great. The only problem is the canvas is starting to dry rot, everything else is in ok shape.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

hogbear said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a replacement cover for the Sport Stand. I got from a friend last year, and it is great. The only problem is the canvas is starting to dry rot, everything else is in ok shape.


http://stores.sportstand.net/StoreFront.bok

Shoot them an email. I have never dealt with them but I bet they would work with you.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

"_The only problem is water pools up on the stand"_

I took a soldering iron and burned a small round hole right in the center and did away with the water pool.

Wally


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 16, 2009)

made in the US too, thats worth something


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Have you seen the new Dri-stand from C&K Customfabricators

Couple pics and some video on my website
We helped design it, eliminating all the problems of the previous stands

take a look

http://www.webfootkennel.com/for-sale/

Made in Illinois


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

While these stands look like great products they do not address one of the biggest issues to making the stand safe and comfortable for your best friend. And that would be making the platform as level as possible in any hunting situation by having 4 leg independent adjustment, IMO. I may hunt semi level bottoms 25% of the time and it never fails that the best spot to hide your dog will require 4 different leg lengths to make the stand sit right. I saw a stand at some point and made my own copy of it years ago. Can't remember the name but Macks used to sell it. This stand can be tucked in anywhere and next to a cypress tree there could be as much as a foot or so difference between the shortest to longest leg to make it level. I have tried hang-ons and one similar to the Ruff type stand with only the 2 side adjustments. 4 leg adjustment is the only way to go. The opposing leg configuration is the key to great stability even when set at maximum wading depth with a 100lb dog.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Thats a Nice homebuilt stand I had one similar but it was too awkward to carry and heavy

The all Aluminum Dri-Stand has all 4 legs adjustable We had a 230# guy standing on it this weekend
and it folds up into an easy to carry compact 30 x22


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kool. If it does then it would be the one to go with IMO. Nothing worse than spending a bunch of money on a product that only works as advertised, some of the time.


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

After watching the videos it looks like the legs adjust in pairs, front and back. So that makes it a works some of time stand. But a nice product none the less.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Poker, each leg adjusts independently so the stand can be level in about any situation
Hard to tell from the video but the legs fold up in pairs but each leg is adjustable
Thanks for looking
Mitch


----------



## Chris Abel (Sep 25, 2007)

i recently used the dri-stand, it works great. very stable, large platform, all 4 legs adjust independently and is very light. i will be selling my ruff stand after using this stand.


----------



## Moe Ducks (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree the Sportstand is better too.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I use a Sportstand several times a week. It is an excellent product. I actually don't want it perfectly level, so water drains off immediately.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Give them grey ducks a hard time don't ya?


----------



## POKER1 (Dec 2, 2010)

webfootkennel of IL said:


> Hey Poker, each leg adjusts independently so the stand can be level in about any situation
> Hard to tell from the video but the legs fold up in pairs but each leg is adjustable
> Thanks for looking
> Mitch


Gotcha, I guess my old eyes were playing tricks on me again. It looks like a solid product. Gonna have to give one a try. Thanks


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a chance recently to see the Avery dog stand and I was not impressed.


----------

